# Photo's of Navitimer on Brown straps



## Ferrari 312T (Feb 9, 2006)

All

I have a Navitimer A23322 (Black Dial) on a black alligator strap. Whilst I think the Navi looks best on the strap I cannot warm to this colour. I am usually a bracelet guy but I was wondering what it would look like on a brown strap. 

Can anyone post me some pics so I can get an idea. I think a darker brown strap would look best but I would like to see all options. 

I really like the watch but I think the strap is stopping me wearing it more which is a shame as it was a watch I wanted for some time.


----------



## Don Indiano (Feb 21, 2006)

Not a very good picture, but maybe you can start to get an idea of how it would look like.



(This is the Cosmonaute, not the regular Navitimer, but the looks are quite the same.)

While the black strap gets my preference, the ostrich strap is a good match too, IMHO:



Cheers, Don


----------



## taint it sweet (Aug 27, 2009)

Don Indiano said:


> Not a very good picture, but maybe you can start to get an idea of how it would look like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the ostrich strap, do you know where I can get one?


----------



## Don Indiano (Feb 21, 2006)

taint it sweet said:


> I like the ostrich strap, do you know where I can get one?


PM sent!


----------



## Cinq (Apr 21, 2006)

I searched my archives and found quite a bunch:



























































































The strap is a Hirsch Liberty.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Ferrari 312T (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks All

I think I like it on the Hirsch Liberty. Now to find one in oz....


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi, Ferrari. How about an original 1998 vintage OEM Breitling 22-18mm golden brown croco on a brown Bund pad?.... ;-) b-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## red_wagen (Jul 6, 2006)

Here are a couple with my Navi World on brown calf.


----------



## watch-man7777 (Feb 17, 2007)

I keep telling myself I don't need another chronograph, but when I see pictures like these I have to think twice... or three times. Great pics gents. |>


----------



## Cinq (Apr 21, 2006)

Ferrari 312T said:


> Thanks All
> 
> I think I like it on the Hirsch Liberty. Now to find one in oz....


I think the Hirsch Liberty is easy to find online too. It's not too expensive and since it's not reptile, you probably won't have issues importing the strap.

After I bought my strap online, I found out that my AD had Hirsch straps too and he was even a few bucks cheaper (very rare :roll.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Top Cat (Oct 5, 2009)

The Ostrich strap makes it look completely different.


----------



## retro (Aug 2, 2011)

totally love the watch and especially the beautiful ostrich strap. 
may i ask where u got it ?


----------



## Don Indiano (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Retro (a name well deserved!) 
You've got PM.
Cheers, Don


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Hope these help:


----------



## Brice (Apr 9, 2007)

And some more...




























Cheers,
Brice


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

retro said:


> totally love the watch and especially the beautiful ostrich strap.
> may i ask where u got it ?


*Try here

Search - massai*


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

OEM croco on Breitling deployant. Not brown but "Camel" to match the patina on the Arabics... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

Navitimer on Tan canvas! Cheers Jim :-!


----------

